# Peach Cobbler



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 23, 2020)

Picked up some juicy peaches at local farmers market this morning.  I been making this peach cobbler for long time.  It is really good.

1 1/4 lb firm-ripe peaches (5 to 6 Med)
1 TBL fresh Lemon Juice
1 2/3 cups sugar
1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, melted
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 TBL baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup buttermilk
Cinnamon or nutmeg for sprinkling

Put oven rack in middle position and preheat oven to 375 degrees. Cut an X in bottom of each peach with a sharp paring knife and blanch peaches in 2 batches in a 3 qrt. saucepan of boiling water for 30 seconds. Tranfer peaches with a slotted spoon to a bowl of ice and cold water. Peel off skin with a paring knife, beginning from score end and discard. Halve peaches, then pit and cut lengthwise into 1/4-inch slices. Transfer peaches to a 3 qrt heavy saucepan and add lemon juice and 2/3 cup sugar. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring occasionally, 4 minutes. Remove from heat. Pour melted butter into a 13 by 9 inch baking dish. Whisk together flour, baking powder, salt, and remaining cup sugar in a bowl, then whisk in milk just until combined. Pour batter over butter (do not stir). Pour peaches over batter (do not stir). Sprinkle lightly with cinnamon if desired and bake until cobbler is bubbling and top is golden brown, 40 to 45 minutes. Cool in pan on a rack till warm, about 25 minutes.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (May 23, 2020)

Looks great!
Man, it's been a long time since I've had peach cobbler.


----------



## Winterrider (May 23, 2020)

Might have to give this a try. Thanks for sharing. . .


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 23, 2020)

Looks real good to me.  Love peach cobbler.
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2020)

Yep. Peach cobbler is my absolute favorite dessert, bar none. That looks delicious!  

I often can't wait for peach season so I use canned peaches in juice during the off season to tide me over.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 24, 2020)

Thanks.  It pretty simple and taste amazing!


----------



## Steve H (May 24, 2020)

Love Peach cobbler as well. That looks great!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 31, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Yep. Peach cobbler is my absolute favorite dessert, bar none. That looks delicious!
> 
> I often can't wait for peach season so I use canned peaches in juice during the off season to tide me over.



I tried canned peaches one time.  The cobbler came out WAY too moist.  The dough in the center never really cooked properly.  Thinking I used too many peaches (drained).  What amount of canned peaches do you use??
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2020)

Gary, here's the recipe I use. The baking time can vary by size of pan, type of pan used (glass or aluminum), and whether the pan is preheated or not. It is nicely browned when done.

*Easy Peach Cobbler Recipe*

Ray's note from first time: This had great flavor. Will definitely make it again and again.

Added cinnamon and nutmeg later, which was awesome. It actually takes very little.

*Ingredients*
1 30 oz. of peaches in juice, not syrup.
1 cup flour by weight (¼ cup at 34g is 136g total)
1/2 cup butter
1 cup sugar
1 cup whole milk, room temp.
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cinnamon (optional)
Sprinkle of nutmeg (optional)

*Instructions*
Preheat oven to 350F.

Melt half cup of butter in 9x9 or 9x13 inch pan in the oven (8×8 pan is too small as it bakes, trust me on this). Can do this while the oven is preheating. Can also just melt in the microwave but it adds 5-10 minutes to cook time.

In a medium bowl, mix dry ingredients until well mixed, then add milk and stir to break up clumps. Creates a thin batter that gets thicker as it sits.

Take the hot pan with the melted butter out of the oven. Or, if melted in the microwave, spread the butter around the bottom of your pan.

Pour batter mixture over the melted butter. Evenly add the large can of peaches with the juice over the butter and batter. Do not mix.

Bake uncovered until top is browned, 40 - 55 minutes.


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2020)

Well, heck. Now I gotta make one. My mouth has been watering since I posted the recipe. Also going to try 50/50 mix of AP/whole wheat flour, the only change to above, except maybe a little more milk to hydrate the whole wheat flour. Not much though, maybe a Tbs or two.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

That looks & sounds awesome, Brian!!
I'm a sucker for Peach Cobbler--I even loved it when they made it in my High School Cafeteria!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2020)

I don't want to take anything away from Brian's delicious post. We're still not seeing good peaches, yet, out here in California so canned peaches are our only option. A cool spring has delayed things a bit for the peach harvest, if it happens at all.

I couldn't resist the siren's call of the peach cobbler so I did the canned version this afternoon with the 50/50 mix of AP/whole wheat flour. Left milk the same and added another half tsp of baking powder. Didn't bother warming the milk either. I did add the cinnamon and nutmeg. It had to bake for an hour and ten minutes to get brown in the middle. The 50/50 became our new go to.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 1, 2020)

Looks good from here.  I so love peaches.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks, Brian. You're an inspiration. The California peach harvest may get pushed into July. I couldn't wait that long after you posted your recipe and pictures. 

Keep baking!

Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 14, 2020)

Due to health issues, I'm experimenting today with uncooked/unpeeled fresh peaches, whole wheat flour, coconut sugar, and 50/50 coconut milk/whole milk in the batter. Looks REALLY brown. We'll see. 

We've had exactly one week of decent fresh peaches this year...and I missed it for making a cobbler. The ones I used today were obviously picked WAY too early. They did ripen a bit in the kitchen over the last week. Pics will follow later. I have enough peaches to make a second cobbler if the experiment is inedible.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 14, 2020)

Not sure how I missed this. I love all things cobbler. Both of yalls looks delicious!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 14, 2020)

My wife took one look and said, "It's BROWN!" Taste test once cool.

Edit update: It tastes like a smoked cobbler due to the coconut sugar. Definitely not your classic peach cobbler.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Not sure how I missed this. I love all things cobbler. Both of yalls looks delicious!


When can get good fresh peaches this probably my favorite dessert


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 14, 2020)

I missed this whole thread as well.  All of these look wonderful and mouthwatering!  You guys are doing a public service by posting these great recipes.  Thank you.  Now I gotta try these as well as all of the other stuff I've been accumulating.  LOL.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 16, 2020)

You guys have me craving peach cobbler again.  I know that most people like vanilla ice cream with their cobbler, but I prefer to make some very cinnamony  whipped cream to top off each bowl.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 16, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Gary, here's the recipe I use. The baking time can vary by size of pan, type of pan used (glass or aluminum), and whether the pan is preheated or not. It is nicely browned when done.
> 
> *Easy Peach Cobbler Recipe*
> 
> ...


My wife made this yesterday and we were very happy, especially for first timers!  We'll make minor adjustments next time to get the center less moist, but very happy.  Thanks for the Recipe.  Next time we can get good enough fresh peaches, we're gonna use Brian's recipe.  Here's a Picture of the finished Cobbler.


----------

